# Mediaeval Lives on BBC4



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2013)

This looks really interesting - I'm going to chase this up on iPlayer - hope it's still there!

"People in the Middle Ages coped better with death than we do" | History Extra


----------



## The Judge (Oct 23, 2013)

I watched the Birth one on iPlayer.  It was OK, but like in most of these programmes, a lot of irrelevant shots (presenter walking across a courtyard, presenter walking across a field, unidentified church, actor looking moody or contemplative or washing hands slooowwlly) and a paucity of real information.


----------



## BenSt (Nov 29, 2013)

I really enjoy Helen Castor as a presenter, I haven't had a chance to read any of her books yet but her articles are spot on.  I watched her Shewolves: Britains Early Queens series previously and enjoyed it.  Unlike some of the more recent medieval series hosted by celebrities or should I say B-celebrities, Prof. Castor is a scholar in this field and obviously knows what she's talking about above and beyond her script.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2013)

Have to admit I did find it a bit slow and sparse on detail. Too much reference to the ruling classes. Enjoying Tudor Monastery Farm more - more attention to details.


----------



## BenSt (Nov 30, 2013)

Ruth Goodman is fun to watch, I just saw an episode of Coast where she's out in the fishing boat knitting away haha.

You are right though, Castor tends to focus a lot on written source experiance which inevitably means the upper classes.

For attention to detail I actually quite liked Tony Robinson's Worst Jobs in History series, and Lucy Worsley's series.  I keep saying to myself next time I'm back home I'm going to Sussex to stand in that great hall that seems to be in all those documentaries.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 30, 2013)

It would be nice for history programmes to - even if only occasionally - not assume that the viewers know nothing about the subject material. By the time it's been described in the simplest terms, the programme is already over.


----------

